# Ceylon's Favorite Sleeping Position (pic)



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Ceylon LOVES to sleep on his back (I think he just always wants to have his belly rubbed, his favorite type of petting even at 10 1/2 weeks!), and when he sleeps on the couch, somehow he always ends up hanging his head over the edge!!










p.s., his neck really is normal, not nearly as abnormally long as it looks like in my pic rofl!


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

haha, that is seriously cute, I so want to just reach out and rub that tummy.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww.... very cute.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very sweet....makes my neck hurt just looking at that tho! LOL


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, he's just begging for a belly rub.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's really cute and REALLY funny! Make sure you send that one in to the calendar people for next year!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Makes me want to give a belly rub. Cute.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is adorable! I don't know how he does it - if it was us we'd have the worst neck ache in the world!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ceylon looks like he is growing real fast!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

clare said:


> Ceylon looks like he is growing real fast!


Hi Clare, yes, he was 3.1 lbs at his 8-week vet visit (before I got him) and now, at almost 11 weeks, he weighs about 4.5 lbs!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

How cute is THAT??!! He is about the weight Augie was at those ages. These characters can get into some of the strangest positions.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> How cute is THAT??!! He is about the weight Augie was at those ages. These characters can get into some of the strangest positions.


How big/old is Augie now? Lol, now I am worried that Cey is growing too fast (even though I know he is fine, and he is certainly not chubby except for his round puppy tummy!)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

heatherk said:


> How big/old is Augie now? Lol, now I am worried that Cey is growing too fast (even though I know he is fine, and he is certainly not chubby except for his round puppy tummy!)


Augie was 2 in October. He is 13.5 lbs. now. Although I can feel his ribs fairly easily, I feel he is a bit heavy and would like him to be closer to 13 or a bit under. His vet also felt that, while he was not overweight, he could be headed there if we don't watch it. We haven't walked this winter like we had been - I HATE walking in the rain, and I am sure I have been giving too many training treats. We were doing two classes a week in December with training treats.

I was worried, as well, that he was gaining too fast as a pup and would be HUGE, but he slowed down around 8 months I believe. I like his size - he is nice and sturdy.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

So so cute!!!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Tonight he's sleeping with his head into the couch. Don't you just love his little dark pointy beard??


----------

